# Wiring



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I was reading an article on wiring for voltage drop. While drain is running this article said. On large layouts you should use 18 gauge for track and every 3rd or 4th track put a feeder then. Does this sound right plus of course clean tracks slight bend on pins.
Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Sounds a little overkill to me. I think the 18 gauge wire is a good idea. My floor layout is 16 pieces
of track and I have zero slow up. Only 1 feeder. Shine the pins just like you do the rails. Are you still
having slow ups? Slight bend of pins is good also.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

if your layout is working fine leave it as it is, if it is not broken don't fix it. If you build a new temporary layout use the minimum number of feeders for the trains to run acceptably. If you plan to build a new large permanent layout to last a lifetime then plan on wiring it as the article recommends. The 18ga would be just 12"drops from the track. They would connect to a 14ga bus loop from the transformer. The drops would be soldered to the rails.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok my layout is permanent certain spots but cleaned everything seems like more the train runs seems to get better. I put the new springs and brushes still the same this is the k 335 the throttle is on 90. So like hou said it runs i will leave it. Thanks al.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Al if you decide to add more drops to your wiring, what I did was use flat wire spades inserted into the slot on the bottom of the track. I soldered the drop wire to the spades, inserted them into the track slot on the track bottom, soldered that and soldered the drop wires to the bus loop. Of course this method only works with original Gilbert track which I noticed you use as do I. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thanks what is flat wire spades. Never heard of it my knowledge of electrical is limited.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I used 1/4" male and female spade connectors, bought them at the auto parts store cheap. I also bought some 1/4" brass strip to stick into the bottom gap of the rails. The brass strip was easier to use in some locations, the female spade lug just slips onto the brass strip.


----------

